# U-Channel for Hanging Lights



## StageTech620 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello! A local community theater has an older system of light rigging, which they would like to put back into use. However, I personally do not know what or how to use this. (See Pictures). It is basically a metal, slotted U-Channel bolted into an I beam. Where can I find adapters that slide into the "U" channel, and clamp down to hold a Source 4? (For example)

Thanks!










IMG_3115



__ StageTech620
__ Apr 8, 2016















THOBETC00042_J7_WB_PM_011



__ StageTech620
__ Apr 8, 2016


----------



## theatricalmatt (Apr 8, 2016)

Unistrut. You can get Unistrut bolts ("spring nuts" to some, because there's a spring tack-welded onto the nut) from larger hardware stores, McMaster-Carr, Grainger, the regulars. City Theatrical or The Light Source make a Unistrut adapter, too, if you don't mind paying their prices.

Unistrut bolts come in a variety of sizes (both in terms of the bolt diameter and the size and shape of the washer). I would go with 1/2-inch bolts because they're more interchangeable with "normal" lighting clamp hardware.

Most people learn to hate the stuff very quickly. It's difficult to tell when the bolt is actually locked into place, and if the nut spins ninety degrees (which is easy to do when it's not locked) the unit will fall. Unlike a c-clamp, which usually holds the better portion of the weight of the lighting fixture, the unistrut bolt won't hold any weight until it's locked down. Don't even try to hang something like a mover or striplight that requires more than one hanging point without having thought through the process with a friend very carefully. Because the unistrut is attached directly to the I-beam, you can't wrap a safety around it the way you would around a pipe or truss. Similarly, you can't run cable along the unistrut unless you get a lot of eyebolts.

But, it's cheap, and goes right up to the ceiling for a few more inches of height.


----------



## microstar (Apr 8, 2016)

The track is called Uni-Strut or SuperStrut and the spring nuts that insert into the track that you can bolt the fixture yoke into are available at every electrical supply store and probably Lowes, Home Depot, etc. The spring goes against the top, closed side of the track.
The Uni-Bolt is made especially to easily mount theatrical fixtures and is made by The Light Source.


theatricalmatt beat me to it!


----------



## Amiers (Apr 9, 2016)

http://www.stagelightingstore.com/Light-Source-Uni-Bolt-for-Strut-Channels?sc=25&category=40977

Both yall beat me to it. The website was taking forever to load.


----------



## StageTech620 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you all! Is there any significant difference between using the Home Depot bolt and the Stage Light UniBolt?

Is this UniStrut even safe for use?


----------



## soundlight (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm going to add yet another recommendation for the Light Source UB2B Uni Bolt. That thing rocks. Makes it easy to rig fixtures wherever you need to and you don't have to worry about moving strut nuts and the like. As previously mentioned, make sure you have a proper way to safety off as that strut looks like it's flush mounted.


----------



## ship (Apr 9, 2016)

Can't wait, next week I get another internet connection provider and might even re-wire my mis-wired Ethernet connection it works direct. Can't upload the above link but am interested.

Unistrut safe for use if used properly - not preferred for other than insall but more preferred than air wall groove mounting by me at least. If possible safety cable around the top of it, or add a second Unistrut nut and eyebolt assembly for doing the safety cable near it so as to do a separate safety cable point to rig from to the unistrut.

First guess on what's presented, a Unistrut nut that's a little longer in length, but only that and look forward to seeing.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 9, 2016)

ship said:


> Can't wait, next week I get another internet connection provider and might even re-wire my mis-wired Ethernet connection it works direct. Can't upload the above link but am interested.
> 
> Unistrut safe for use if used properly - not preferred for other than insall but more preferred than air wall groove mounting by me at least. If possible safety cable around the top of it, or add a second Unistrut nut and eyebolt assembly for doing the safety cable near it so as to do a separate safety cable point to rig from to the unistrut.
> 
> First guess on what's presented, a Unistrut nut that's a little longer in length, but only that and look forward to seeing.



The link I posted is the same as what Micro posted in his 2nd picture if you can see that.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 9, 2016)

Uni-Strut, Kindorf and Versa-Bar are all trade names for standard channel steel. It's a common hanging system for construction electricians, so can be found at electrical suppliers, HD, Lowes, McMaster, Grainger, etc... There are also a ton of accessories - angle sections, hangers, etc...

The interior dimensions and design are supposed to be standard at 1.5" wide, so in theory, anybody's head will work. We've had issues though with the newer Kindorf heads not fitting our really old Uni-Strut. 

As others have stated, it's a PITA to verify that the head has turned the correct 90 deg. and engaged the track. It's a visual inspection to make sure it's correct, thus it takes longer to hang lights then using 1-1/2" OD steel pipe and clamp. As well you might want to make up a lot of eye-bolt hangers to clip on safety cables, especially if the track is mounted flush to the ceiling and you cannot wrap a safety around the track.

Hate the stuff universally.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 9, 2016)

I too dislike strut for theatre light mounting with the rare low ceiling exception where pipe and clamp is just too "tall". For rigging applications, it has a lot of uses, in particular because there is extensive engineering data for it. I use it on catwalk verticals for adjustable rail heigth, and other places for a rated " anchor" for scenery. Really useful stuff except for hanging lights, but I think of it as expensive.


----------



## microstar (Apr 9, 2016)

StageTech620 said:


> Thank you all! Is there any significant difference between using the Home Depot bolt and the Stage Light UniBolt?
> 
> Is this UniStrut even safe for use?



The spring-nut is about $3-$4 while the uniBolt is $15-$17. Uni-bolt is probably much easier to use if you're going to move stuff around much. Also, make sure you have a washer large enough to span the outside of the track placed between the yoke and the track.


----------



## rphilip (Apr 9, 2016)

There are also strut nut/washer combos, 
http://www.cooperindustries.com/content/dam/public/bline/Resources/Library/flyers/COMBONW-13.pdf

I've got some of the UB2B's and they are really nice as well.


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (Apr 9, 2016)

I have the HUB Electric ones as my overstage electrics and in my coves: they are the most annoying pieces of garbage I have ever worked with. The coves are mini electrics dead hung from the roof joists, so good luck getting a good focus from those. ..

Does anyone make a adapter to hang pipe from unistrut to make it a regular batten?

Sent from Taptalk for Android, this was.


----------



## Michael K (Apr 9, 2016)

Fountain Of Euph said:


> Does anyone make a adapter to hang pipe from unistrut to make it a regular batten?


City Theatrical makes one with an aluminum coupler and one with a galv-steel coupler:


~$78 from StageLightingStore ~$53 from StageLightingStore

These would definitely make uni-strut positions more usable, if there's enough space to drop the pip down.


----------



## JD (Apr 9, 2016)

StageTech620 said:


> Hello! A local community theater has an older system of light rigging, which they would like to put back into use. However, I personally do not know what or how to use this. (See Pictures). It is basically a metal, slotted U-Channel bolted into an I beam. Where can I find adapters that slide into the "U" channel, and clamp down to hold a Source 4? (For example)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


What I don't see in the first picture is a way to attach a safety cable. It appears to be screwed flat against the beam. I would address this issue before expanding on the system. It the Unistrut was mounted with a 3/8ths gap above it, you would be able to loop safeties around it.


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 9, 2016)

Michael K said:


> City Theatrical makes one with an aluminum coupler and one with a galv-steel coupler:
> 
> 
> ~$78 from StageLightingStore ~$53 from StageLightingStore
> ...


Do these provide enough clearance between the strut and the top of the pipe to accommodate a normal C-clamp fitting over the pipe and under the strut? Alternately, less costly, you could thread and lock 1/2-13 all-thread rods into basic strut nuts and come up from the bottom with a nut, lock washer, through-drilled 1-1/2 schedule 40 pipe and a Ny-Lock. Add a safety at both ends of your pipe to let you sleep nights.
BTW; In Canada Uni Strut is often known as Can-truss.
Edit: This presumes the strut is adequately attached - secured to the beam. If the strut is only fastened to the beam with a couple of number 8 TEK screws, all bets and suggestions are off.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Michael K (Apr 9, 2016)

RonHebbard said:


> Do these provide enough clearance between the strut and the top of the pipe to accommodate a normal C-clamp fitting over the pipe and under the strut?


Gary Fails hangs a S4 using an aluminum clamp near the end of their demo video 


and it looks like there would be enough clearance for a standard cast iron clamp.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 10, 2016)

JD said:


> What I don't see in the first picture is a way to attach a safety cable. It appears to be screwed flat against the beam. I would address this issue before expanding on the system. It the Unistrut was mounted with a 3/8ths gap above it, you would be able to loop safeties around it.



We purchased an inventory of eye-bolts of the same thread size as the channel steel nut. We spot a bunch of eye-bolts near units and safety to those. It assumes of course, that the eye-bolt is installed correctly !


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 10, 2016)

That's the wonderful thinking about redundancy in safety - kind of like compound interest - that if 1 in 10,000 clamps/yokes/bolts will fail or are improperly installed and 1:10,000 safety cables are faulty or improperly installed, you have reduced the risk of complete failure to something near 1 in 100,000,000. Lotto tickets work the same way I think.


----------



## lwinters630 (Apr 10, 2016)

StageTech620 said:


> Hello! A local community theater has an older system of light rigging, which they would like to put back into use. However, I personally do not know what or how to use this. (See Pictures). It is basically a metal, slotted U-Channel bolted into an I beam. Where can I find adapters that slide into the "U" channel, and clamp down to hold a Source 4? (For example)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


What I am seeing in the first picture looks like the unistrut is bolted into a concrete beam. How it is bolted is unclear, how much load will those bolts hold is also unknown. This may originally been for small flood light. I would not use them to hang lighting fixtures from until you verify the load it will hold.


----------



## MikeJ (Apr 12, 2016)

I HATE the Spring nuts. I like the ones with no spring. I have small fingers so I can stick them up there to get the nut positioned much more easily then with the spring. Regular strut nuts are fine for a fixed install, but the ones from the light source are worth it if you rehang at all.


----------



## theatricalmatt (Apr 13, 2016)

Looking more closely at the picture in the original photo, do you intend on using the one-hole strap along the beam to run cable? It doesn't look like it would support more than speaker wire or data cable. I've never been a fan of the unistrut/eyebolt combination for running cable -- you end up with a lot of sagging loops -- but that might be your only option here.


----------

